# S.O.S please...!!!! I need a picture of the location of the horn relay



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Assuming your horn is not working and that you drive some year chevy cruze? It's a fuse. Since you used the word bonnet I assume you're in the UK or Europe. The fuse is #51 located in the fuse block (black box near the battery) in the engine bay.


----------



## notaxjack (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a 2012 chevy cruze it has the 1.4 turbo engine. My problem is the horn won't sound. When I hit the horn inside I can hear a clicking in the large relay/fuse box under the hood. Fuse # 51 is not blown. I tested the horns and they work with separate power. Can anyone tell me which rely is the horn relay?


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

The relay is internal to the underhood fuseblock, and is not serviceable separately. If you hear the relay clicking it is working. Use a test light at the horn connector and have a buddy push the horn button while you test for power.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I managed to kill a horn and had it replaced at about 34k Miles. Follow what they say above to make sure you aren't buying the horn and it's not needed. The horn if it's the same as in the states should be under the passenger headlight assuming you guys are right hand drive.


----------

